# Tren A side effects...



## mar1n93 (Apr 20, 2016)

So i started my cycle about 4weeks ago..

My planned cycle was 
Tren A , test prop and Anavar...

At about the 2 or 3rd week i dropped the tren bcuz i couldn't sleep at night, shortness of breath, and my bp was a lil high i probably just got scared and it was more mentally but didn't wanna continue it.. so i dropped the tren a and kept test prop and anavar.. so far so good I'm making gainz and loosing bf as i wanted... i also just started taking clen which i do like just the feeling that im gonna get cramps in my legs are getting to me..

So my question is, i really wanna run tren a but how can i avoid these side effects? Or is it impossible to avoid them? 

Dosing is 100mg test prop eod and 60mg of anavar ed and clen is 75mcg ed
When u was running tren it was 75mg eod


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2016)

Big part of steroids is knowing what compounds you can handle and what you cant..Tren will always have those sides


----------



## tony72722 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'd avoid the tren ace for now man. Test+Anavar+Clen you should be looking aesthetic as ****. There's no reason why you shouldn't reach your goals with that alone. I'm still hesitant to use my own tren ace sitting in my drawer. Also are you using liver protection? Watch your lipids when running anavar. HDL and LDL. From what I've read injecting ED instead of EOD will keep the tren at a steady level since the tren ace half life is only 24 hours. This would help minimize those sides you are experiencing. (This isn't from personal experience.. just from what I've read so take it with a grain of salt because I'm still a noobie)


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 22, 2016)

Tren can be run on a m - w - f schedule along with ur prop.

you DO NOT need to run it eod to have success .

ive done this with excellent success using short esters.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 22, 2016)

First time I used tren a in a blast I got insane bad headaches . About 3 weeks into the blast I pinned AM and got instant lung burn to the point I almost passed out and a sharp pain in the back of my head I thought that it may be the end of the road it was that painful, it subsided about 20 mins later . I continued using it but every day I would get a headache in the same place in the back of my head blunt but continually getting worse . I stopped using it a few weeks later and the headaches stopped a week after that. 

I also had trouble sleeping . 

I have heard some guys cut there dose in half and pin ed instead of eod . I wouldn't but I have heard success stories so I figured I would share .


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 22, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> First time I used tren a in a blast I got insane bad headaches . About 3 weeks into the blast I pinned AM and got instant lung burn to the point I almost passed out and a sharp pain in the back of my head I thought that it may be the end of the road it was that painful, it subsided about 20 mins later . I continued using it but every day I would get a headache in the same place in the back of my head blunt but continually getting worse . I stopped using it a few weeks later and the headaches stopped a week after that.
> 
> I also had trouble sleeping .
> 
> I have heard some guys cut there dose in half and pin ed instead of eod . I wouldn't but I have heard success stories so I figured I would share .



Careful with the tren clen combo, put me in the hospital once


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 23, 2016)

That was not the question !!! Open your ears guy ! BTW You gave a uneducated Jackass answer to my question yesterday . I am fairly new to this forum , however it is  not taking me long to realize you are a person that really has no positive insite to this forum .


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 23, 2016)

That was meant for MR . Great Guns


----------



## nightster (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow..... Maybe you should just avoid tren completely..


----------



## mar1n93 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies bros, hope more people comment and share experiences and suggest different gear to use or something... 

The reason i started the clen was bcuz i dropped the tren i wouldn't use it together lol tren got my bp a lil high so fu.... that haha... im actually liking the results im getting so far eventhough my diet is not 100% im making some good gainz and loosing bf which was my goal... btw would u guys add any other compound to this cycle? Thnx again


----------



## Kuankung (Apr 25, 2016)

mar1n93 said:


> Thanks for all the replies bros, hope more people comment and share experiences and suggest different gear to use or something...
> 
> The reason i started the clen was bcuz i dropped the tren i wouldn't use it together lol tren got my bp a lil high so fu.... that haha... im actually liking the results im getting so far eventhough my diet is not 100% im making some good gainz and loosing bf which was my goal... btw would u guys add any other compound to this cycle? Thnx again



I would have just tren dose lower , let your adjust to sides. Even 75mg can be too much for 1st timer with Tren.


----------



## anewguy (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't have trouble like this with Tren A while on test.  Maybe lower the dose... Is this your first run with tren?


----------



## mar1n93 (Apr 26, 2016)

anewguy said:


> I don't have trouble like this with Tren A while on test.  Maybe lower the dose... Is this your first run with tren?



Yes it was actually my 1st time with tren.. but i thought 75mg eod would have been good.. since in here guys do like 100mg ed lol but yeah next time i run it i will do half of it eod...
Btw i went to tj 2 days ago and got me some sust from pharmacy fukn loved it and they are jot redijects anymore so i could bring home a bunch lol


----------

